# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Po krijoj edhe ketu pyetjen per Mac:

## The Pathfinder

Nje shoku im ka nje iMAC, i cili ne zyren e tij, ka edhe webmail.
webmailin e hapte me Microsoft Entourage 2008, por nuk i hapet me.
Del vetem ikona ne ekran qe tregon duke u hapur, por nuk hapet.
Po ashtu edhe kur hap Microsoft Office 2007 for Mac, nuk i hapet.
I nxjerr kete error:

Microsoft office for Mac:
(shenja  e Loading)
Identity will be actualized 
(shenja e Loading)
News (messages) will be actualized)

iMAC-u eshte ne Gjermanisht!

Cti bej!?

----------


## Force-Intruder

C'ti besh ti frysh?

Une nuk eshte se marr vesh nga MAC po nje alternative e mire kundrejt Entourage do te ishte DayLite per MAC (jam i sigurte qe e gjen edhe vete prandaj nuk po te postoj linkun)

Sa per Office si fillim duhet te jete 2008 besoj. Eshet origjinal apo i piratuar?
Provo njehere te fshish keto dy files :

 ~/Library/Preferences/Microsoft/Office 2008/Microsoft Office 2008 Settings.plist
/Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Office/OfficePID.plist

Pastaj hapi edhe nje here programet e paketes, jepi serialin edhe na thuaj cfare u be  :shkelje syri:

----------


## The Pathfinder

Gjithcka eshte origjinale,
Pasi ka ardhur i paketuar nga jashte.

Si ti gjej keto dy files.
Pasi per MAC, sja them fare.

Faleminderit per sugjerimin e Daylite.
Mund ta gjej!

----------


## benseven11

Te start menuja klik ne kerko dhe fut aty
Microsoft Office 2008 Settings.plist
E gjen ne rezultatet e kerkimit dhe e heq
Pastaj kerkon per skedarin tjeter(mund te jete edhe folder).
OfficePID.plist dhe e heq.
Nqs shkon ne rregull do te kerkohet seriali i cd-se.

----------

